# ein Signal zweikanalig vs. zwei Signale einkanalig



## MFreiberger (26 August 2021)

Moin Zusammen,

wir haben ein Bedienelement mit drei Schaltstellungen.
Schaltstellung rechts: Das rechte und mittlere Kontaktelement wird betätigt
Schaltstellung mitte: kein Kontaktelement wird betätigt
Schaltstellung links: Das linke und mittlere Kontaktelement wird betätigt

Derzeitiger Aufbau (hier tue ich mich mit der PL-Berechnung schwer):
rechts NO
mitte NC
links NO
alles einkanalig abgefragt.
Mit rechts + mitte werden zwei Signale einkanalig abgefragt.
Mit links + mitte werden zwei Signale einkanalig abgefragt

Idee:
rechts NO
mitte NC(1) + NC(2)
links NO
Damit sollen zwei Signale zweikanalig erzeugt werden.


Jetzt die Frage:
gibt es sicherheitstechnisch einen Unterschied zwischen einem zweikanaligen und zwei einkanaligen Signalen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (26 August 2021)

Kommt auf die Auswertung drauf an:
- Mit zwei einkanaligen Signalen kannst du unabhängig irgendwas anfangen.
- Mit einem zweikanaligen Signal überprüft eine Diagnosefunktion die Plausibilität und erkennt je nach Architektur der Schaltung und ihren eigenen Fähigkeiten Dinge wie einfachen Kurzschluss, Querschluss, einfachen Drahtbruch.


----------



## MFreiberger (26 August 2021)

Moin s_kraut,

also:
- mit zwei einkanaligen Signalen kann ich logische Fehler (Diskrepanz) diagnostizieren, muss sie aber im F-Programm programmieren
- mit einem zweikanaligen Signal kann ich logische UND elektrische Fehler diagnostizieren und muss sie nicht im F-Programm programmieren

Wo mir noch der Schuh drückt: wie kann ich diese Unterschiede in der PL-Ermittlung (z.B. SISTEMA) abbilden?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (26 August 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin s_kraut,
> 
> also:
> - mit zwei einkanaligen Signalen kann ich logische Fehler (Diskrepanz) diagnostizieren, muss sie aber im F-Programm programmieren
> ...


Sry - da überlasse ich den SISTEMA-Kennern das Feld.

Im TIA-selection-tool würde ich es über den Diagnosedeckungsgrad machen.


----------



## Elektriko (26 August 2021)

Edit, weil ich die Nachricht noch nicht voll verstehe


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

> Jetzt die Frage:
> gibt es sicherheitstechnisch einen Unterschied zwischen einem zweikanaligen und zwei einkanaligen Signalen?


Nein, es macht keinen Unterschied
Die Funktionen (Querschluss, Diskrepanz, ...) müssen halt gleich sein.
Und dann ist es auch in der Sistema egal.
Die "automatische" 2v2-Auswertung auf der Baugruppe funktioniert in deinem Anwendungsfall sowieso nicht.


----------



## Elektriko (27 August 2021)

Vorab sorry für die Frage🙈

Ich kenne 2 kanalig=2 Kabeln, 2 Signalen
Was ist 1 Zweikanalig Signal? 

Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (27 August 2021)

Das Bild zeigt zwei Zweikanaligkeiten:
1. Zweikanaliger Sensor
2. Zweikanalige Verriegelung des Motors



Bild aus PR-ISO 14119:2021 Anh G4 - Danke @VDMA fürs Teilen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt zwei Zweikanaligkeiten:
> 1. Zweikanaliger Sensor
> 2. Zweikanalige Verriegelung des Motors
> 
> ...


Wo ist da ein zweikanaliger Sensor?
Du hast 2 Sensoren (B1 und B2).
Beide sind 1 kanalig. Die Auswertung macht das Sicherheitsschaltgerät K1.

Unter einem 2-kanaligen Sensor verstehe ich z.B. einen Schutztürschalter mit RFID oder einen Lichtvorhang.
Diese haben in der Regel zwei OSSD-Ausgänge mit eigener Überwachung auf Kurz- und Querschluß.


----------



## s_kraut (27 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein zweikanaliger Sensor?
> Du hast 2 Sensoren (B1 und B2).


Wollt nur testen ob es jemand genau anschaut   Hast Recht, schlechtes Beispiel.
Hab aber gerade kein passenderes..


Blockmove schrieb:


> Beide sind 1 kanalig. Die Auswertung macht das Sicherheitsschaltgerät K1.
> 
> Unter einem 2-kanaligen Sensor verstehe ich z.B. einen Schutztürschalter mit RFID oder einen Lichtvorhang.
> Diese haben in der Regel zwei OSSD-Ausgänge mit eigener Überwachung auf Kurz- und Querschluß.



Sowas da ist für mich auch schon ein zweikanaliger Sensor: Zwei Öffner mit mechanisch zwangsgeführten Kontakten. Falls eine Diagnose gefordert ist, dann muss das zugehörige Sicherheitsschaltgerät / FSPS das machen können.


----------



## Elektriko (27 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wollt nur testen ob es jemand genau anschaut   Hast Recht, schlechtes Beispiel.
> Hab aber gerade kein passenderes..
> 
> 
> ...


Auch nicht, du muss beide Signale verkabeln


----------

